# Gratuity calculation



## jenna22 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I have been terminated from in Dubai after 9 years of service and would like to know how is the gratuity calculated. Am I entitled to any other compensation and when will I get the gratuity?

Additionally, in my contract my previous salary when I joined the company has been stated, will the company calculate the gratuity based on my old salary as per the contract?

Thank you.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Total gratuity: (Last drawn basic salary/365*21 x 5) + (Last drawn basic salary/365*30 x 4)


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

It will be on basic salary only

First 5 years of service 21 days for each year
5+ 30 days for each year


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

it's two thirds of the final figure of that calculation, if you are on an unlimited contract afaik in normal dubai (not sure if Free Zones or DIFC etc are different)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

M123 said:


> it's two thirds of the final figure of that calculation, if you are on an unlimited contract afaik in normal dubai (not sure if Free Zones or DIFC etc are different)


No it's not. 

The first reply nailed it.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Apologies Gavtek is right. What I was saying applies for 3-5 years. (My situation if I left so had it on my mind  )

As below. 
An employee employed under a contract for an unlimited period who resigns after a continuous service of not less than one year and not more than three years is entitled to one third of the end of service gratuity provided above. If the period of continuous service is more than three years and less than five years he is entitled to two thirds of the gratuity.
If his continuous service is more than five years, he is entitled to the full gratuity.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is quite useful http://easycalculation.com/finance/gratuity-calculation-uae.php


----------

